# Phone key and Bluetooth audio streaming



## jithinreddy (Jan 13, 2019)

Does anyone else have this problem?

I can either use my phone key or stream Bluetooth audio from my phone.

Only one of the features work not both.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Please provide more information.

What make & model of phone?
Are you talking about streaming bluetooth audio to the car?
If so, why do you need key functionality? I don't understand your usage scenario.


----------



## jithinreddy (Jan 13, 2019)

Motorola G4 - Android 7.0

Yes if Im using my phone as phone key, I cannot stream Bluetooth Audio from my phone.

If I remove my phone from my phone's section in music section, only then my phone key works.

So I can only use my phone for one function....either use my phone as a key or just use it to stream audio from my phone.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

jithinreddy said:


> Motorola G4 - Android 7.0
> 
> Yes if Im using my phone as phone key, I cannot stream Bluetooth Audio from my phone.
> 
> ...


have you gone thru the various Android suggestions in the other threads here?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

You do realize that these are two, completely different pairing efforts don't you?

You have to set the phone up as a key and you have to pair the phone with the car. Two different steps.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Ed Woodrick said:


> You do realize that these are two, completely different pairing efforts don't you?
> 
> You have to set the phone up as a key and you have to pair the phone with the car. Two different steps.


@jithinreddy did specifically said they can get either to work, but just not at the same time, so seems apparent that they know each is set up independently


----------



## jithinreddy (Jan 13, 2019)

Sorry If i'm not clear. 

Yes I understand both are setup independently. Let me elaborate, so if my phone is paired in the phones for music streaming, the Phone Key NEVER works. 

If i remove my phone from Music Pairing, only then the phone key works. Same goes vice versa.


If I'm using my phone as phone key, I won't be able to stream bluetooth music. Hope i'm clear this time.


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

For a while I had an issue where my phone key on my Samsung S8+ wasn't working at all. After a software update, I uninstalled the Tesla app from my phone, rebooted my 3 by pressing and holding both wheels on the steering wheel, reinstalled the app, re-paired my car key, re-paired my phone and media connections, then all was well again. The same might be worth a try for you.


----------



## jithinreddy (Jan 13, 2019)

Yes. I've tried uninstalling the app and re-installing the app. Rebooting the car. Forget the vehicle and re-paired the vehicle, but no luck. I think i should try it with another phone to rule out any problem with the phone.


----------

